# Probleme avec numbers



## popol_91 (11 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,
Je rencontre des difficultés a comprendre le fonctionnement des graphiques sur numbers version iPad.
Je vous explique mon souci:
J utilise les graphiques de numbers afin de consulter des pourcentages...mais lorsque je crée un graphique "camembert" avec, par exemple deux sources( deux nombres 100 et 20 ), le graphique crée me propose des pourcentages FAUX...il me propose pour ce cas un camembert partitionné en une partie de 17% et une autre de 83%.
il y a t il un réglage quelconque a faire?
Merci d avance pour vos réponses


----------



## Aliboron (11 Avril 2011)

popol_91 a dit:


> .../... lorsque je crée un graphique "camembert" avec, par exemple deux sources (deux nombres 100 et 20), le graphique crée me propose des pourcentages FAUX... il me propose pour ce cas un camembert partitionné en une partie de 17% et une autre de 83%.


Pour la représentation, je ne sais pas mais pour ce qui est des pourcentages, c'est parfaitement exact : 100/120 = 0,83333 et 20/120 = 0,16666

Ce que tu observes est donc tout à fait pertinent (arrondi à l'unité, certes) et une autre réponse serait nécessairement fausse. D'ailleurs tout tableur/grapheur digne de ce nom te donnerait le même résultat. Non ? Que voudrais-tu qu'il te soit proposé comme répartition ?

*Note de l'autre modo :* ici on ne traite que de Numbers version Mac, la version "iPad", c'est dans le forum iPad ! On déménage.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (13 Avril 2011)

Si tu veut afficher des pourcentages, il faut déclarer les cellules en format pourcentage... Et le graphique saura les interpréter directement... La comme déjà dit plus haut, il considère que ce sont des nombres et les converties en pourcentage...


----------



## pepeye66 (13 Avril 2011)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Si tu veut afficher des pourcentages, il faut déclarer les cellules en format pourcentage... Et le graphique saura les interpréter directement... La comme déjà dit plus haut, il considère que ce sont des nombres et les converties en pourcentage...



Non, ce qui a été dit plus haut (par aliboron) c'est que 100 et 20 ça fait un camembert total de 120 et que donc les pourcentages indiqués par le graphe sont exacts.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (13 Avril 2011)

Exacte... Autant pour moi...


----------



## popol_91 (13 Avril 2011)

jai deja activé l'option pourcentage....je vous explique plus en detail:
je creer un diagramme (graphique "camembert")...je clique deux fois dessus ensuite afin de pouvoir lui donner des arguments.
Enfin je selectionne une cellule avec par exemple le chiffre 100 dedans et une autre avec 20 dedans.
Mais une fois cette manip' effectuée, le graphique se coupe en deux partitions...une de 17% et une autre de 83%...alors qui devrait me presenter 20% et 80%...


----------



## pepeye66 (13 Avril 2011)

Là tu pousses!
Si tu sélectionnes une cellule avec 100 et une autre avec 20 tu es sur un camenbert total de 120 et non de 100 !
Et donc 100 = 83% de 120
et donc 20 = 17% de 120
Si tu veux obtenir 80% et 20% il faut sélectionner:
80 dans une cellule et 20 dans l'autre !


----------



## popol_91 (13 Avril 2011)

"80 dans une cellule et 20 dans l'autre"
c'est exactement ce que je fais non?


----------



## pepeye66 (13 Avril 2011)

Bon, là, j'arrête !....


----------



## Thr_ju (13 Avril 2011)

Sympa ce fil!

Plus sérieusement je pense que tu as du boulot. Il faut réviser tes cours de collège monsieur. Comme expliqué précédemment (et les maths c'estmon métier donc tu peux me faire confiance) ce que te renvoie ton tableur est tout a fait juste...


----------



## jahrom (13 Avril 2011)

popol_91 a dit:


> "80 dans une cellule et 20 dans l'autre"
> c'est exactement ce que je fais non?



non. Tu fais 100 dans une cellule et 20 dans l'autre.


----------

